# Wild Expo pics



## bump73 (May 1, 2009)

Just thought i'd start a thread for pics taken at the castle hill expo feel free to add your own

Ben


----------



## The_Cake (May 1, 2009)

Love those Diamonds!

Get any pics of that massive scrubby?


----------



## bump73 (May 1, 2009)

More......


----------



## ClareB (May 1, 2009)

OMG those diamonds are AMAZING, who had them?


----------



## bump73 (May 1, 2009)

The diamonds were unreal the colour was so vivid 
No pics of the scrubby unfortunately...

Ben


----------



## The_Cake (May 1, 2009)

My pics were pretty average, and once i got in shopping mode i forgot i had my camera.
Back on Sunday to pick up my new baby, so i'll try again, maybe with a better camera too.


----------



## lovey (May 1, 2009)

The scrubby was a very impressive animal.

The olive was amazing too..

Great pics bump.


----------



## pythons73 (May 1, 2009)

What awesome pictures bump73,those scaless Adders are creepy[3rd],Those Diamonds are very stunning,what size was that olive,is it as big as i think.Those thorny devils are one awesome lizard,its a pity they usually only eat ants,otherwise i would own one.Top job with the photos...


----------



## Bax155 (May 1, 2009)

Ill be there tomorrow!! Cant wait, hope to grab some great flics for this thread!!!
Great shots everyone!!!


----------



## bump73 (May 1, 2009)

Yeah the olive was BIG very impressive, had them on my wish list but seeing the size they get to i think i'll scrub that idea...

Clare not sure who had the diamonds, they looked alot like the ones at the macherps show possibly the same ones..


----------



## taylor111 (May 1, 2009)

very nice xant wait till my olive is that big


----------



## The_Cake (May 1, 2009)

the Diamonds belongs to the guy in the corner with the little croc......Some reptile show mob


----------



## Gecko :) (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing 
I agree those Diamonds are bloody Stunning!

Cant wait till tomorrow


----------



## XKiller (May 1, 2009)

are those thorney devils there awesome


----------



## bump73 (May 1, 2009)

Last lot i'll be back there on Sunday to take more pics


----------



## bump73 (May 1, 2009)

Last pic, not the best but i was so tempted to buy these, but had been told not to come home with anything pair of WA thick tail geckos they were so nice and i'm sure they'll be gone by the time i get back there on sunday...

Ben


----------



## mebebrian (May 1, 2009)

wow, i'd almost forgot it was on!
No points for guessing where i'll be tomorrow


----------



## geckodan (May 1, 2009)

Do you recall who owned the Golden Tail gecko in the second pic??


----------



## bump73 (May 1, 2009)

geckodan said:


> Do you recall who owned the Golden Tail gecko in the second pic??


 Golden tail was set up in a shipping container you walked through with the roughies(geckos) and the scaleless death adder not sure whose they were...

Ben


----------



## bigi (May 1, 2009)

whats the lizard in the very first pic, anyone


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 1, 2009)

Anyone else see that roughie down in the corner for $1000!!!!!!!!!!! Cheapest I have seen them by far. There were a pair of yearlings up the other end bred by the same bloke. Oh man I wish I had money I would have went bizerk today. HEAPS of Woma's and BHP's, did anyone else notice this?


----------



## bump73 (May 1, 2009)

bigi said:


> whats the lizard in the very first pic, anyone


 
Pretty sure it was a Nephrurus amyae (rough knob tailed gecko) very nice, my girlfriend wants them to be the next addition to the collection...

Ben


----------



## yommy (May 1, 2009)

question- what time do the gates open?


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 1, 2009)

10-4:30


----------



## MaRkAS (May 1, 2009)

Nice pic's guys
Bump73 what is the lizard in the first pic?


----------



## slither (May 1, 2009)

the diamonds look like kel and julie worleys line were they


----------



## Jason (May 1, 2009)

great show again this year! lots more available with some good compitition on prices! Cant wait to seee some more pics as there was alot of people snappin away today.

pythons rob was there selling his animals, great bloke with some stunning animals. zac and ramsayi both have stalls next to each other with some STUNNING animals, you can not not fall in love with some of the animals they have there! hugsta has some stunners, insane intergrades etc! tim from URS is there with alot aswell, even greens for sale. good to see more little lizards this year aswell.

i an Geck82 will be there all 3 days ate the St Mary's pet centre stand, be sure to drop in and say hi.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 1, 2009)

Jason said:


> great show again this year! lots more available with some good compitition on prices! Cant wait to seee some more pics as there was alot of people snappin away today.
> 
> pythons rob was there selling his animals, great bloke with some stunning animals. zac and ramsayi both have stalls next to each other with some STUNNING animals, you can not not fall in love with some of the animals they have there! hugsta has some stunners, insane intergrades etc! tim from URS is there with alot aswell, even greens for sale. good to see more little lizards this year aswell.
> 
> i an Geck82 will be there all 3 days ate the St Mary's pet centre stand, be sure to drop in and say hi.



Thanks for the comments Jase.All in all was a very good day,plenty of people turned up so the weekend should be should be even better.This years layout is great, full credit to Anthony and his team for getting all this together once again.

Heres a couple of pics of our table.


----------



## Cabotinage (May 1, 2009)

haha i was looking at your table! haha loved your albinos


----------



## Ramsayi (May 1, 2009)

Cabotinage said:


> haha i was looking at your table! haha loved your albinos



That mongrel in the back display cage bit me when we were packing up :lol:


----------



## orsm (May 1, 2009)

wow.. ramsayi.. nice setup.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 1, 2009)

Got to love those plastic cylinders Ramsayi, they look great. Did you make these yourself ?


----------



## bkevo (May 1, 2009)

should be good. loving those diamonds. anyone know the owner/ breeder?


----------



## leighroyaus (May 1, 2009)

is that the aspen bedding ray? anyone know where you can buy this stuff over the internet where freight doesnt kill you?


----------



## Dusty62 (May 1, 2009)

once again it was a top day, wish I didnt have to work on the weekend. Here are a couple of pics I took.


----------



## Dusty62 (May 1, 2009)

and a few more


----------



## dansocks (May 1, 2009)

i feel like a little kid on christmas eve!
WILDEXPO only 13hours to go.


----------



## levis04 (May 1, 2009)

wow rammers i wish i was there to see that set up! Bloody unreal. WELL DONE!


----------



## woosang (May 1, 2009)

I got a few pics but you guys have a lot of the same.


----------



## nat0810 (May 1, 2009)

gettin keen now.

i'll be there in 12hrs

better take some cash by the look of it


----------



## woosang (May 1, 2009)




----------



## woosang (May 1, 2009)

*sick of me yet....?*

































Now go tomorrow and take ur own photos....


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 1, 2009)

bump73 said:


> Last pic, not the best but i was so tempted to buy these, but had been told not to come home with anything pair of WA thick tail geckos they were so nice and i'm sure they'll be gone by the time i get back there on sunday...
> 
> Ben


 
who had those thickys, I would love to get a female WA. looks like a good day, so many awsome reptiles.


----------



## gpoleweski (May 1, 2009)

Lol!
I dunno, could be a fun mix of oldstly and...new...stlye. Yeah anyhoo! MACCAS FOR ME!(not the food)


----------



## haymista (May 2, 2009)

wat time dus it close?


----------



## gpoleweski (May 2, 2009)

1630 soldier.

...4:30 in case you were wondering.


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 2, 2009)

im coming today with name tag.... My aussie pythons and snakes logo is blue XD i think my green on printer is stuffed...


----------



## TWENTY B (May 2, 2009)

i'll be there this arvo.
See me at the AHS stand.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 2, 2009)

Ramsayi's stand was un real. I had no idea it was him but looked amazing. I noticed he also had some un real BHP for any of you lucky enough to be going today! Plenty of cheap buys and really well set up stands.


----------



## pythons73 (May 2, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> That mongrel in the back display cage bit me when we were packing up :lol:


 You dont deserve that,best bet is to send it up my way,i wont mind being biten by it.Your set-up looks amazing.Are those glass or plastic enclosures...


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 2, 2009)

Here's some pics from today......


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 2, 2009)

More


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 2, 2009)

Last 5


----------



## orsm (May 2, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> More



Whose stand was the jungle on?


----------



## levis04 (May 2, 2009)

Great pics guys well done!


----------



## -Matt- (May 2, 2009)

Was a great day, Ill post pics later...I took pics of everything lol

That shingleback was a monster!


----------



## Jarden (May 3, 2009)

Nice pics wish i went along  always next time


----------



## Sel (May 3, 2009)

Was such a great day, i didnt take many pics because i kept forgetting i had my camera, but heres a few..


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 3, 2009)

orsm said:


> Whose stand was the jungle on?


 
The jungle was in the display cages between vendors, there were a few like this, awesome looking animals!


----------



## FAY (May 3, 2009)

That jungle that one first place was the most beautiful thing that I have ever seen.


----------



## Sel (May 3, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> That jungle that one first place was the most beautiful thing that I have ever seen.



It was HOT!!
Wonder who owned it...


----------



## Carpetpythons (May 3, 2009)

Who owned the jungle Fay?


----------



## krefft (May 3, 2009)

Tim Falkner owns the Jungle


----------



## bigguy (May 3, 2009)

My hats off to the organisors. Great show again and it appeared to have large crowds attending again this year. Apart from the heat in the breeders hall, there did not seem to be a single complaint from anyone. If you hav'nt gone yet, go today. You willl not reget it. For those seeking a new animal there are some fantastic bargains being offered. RSP down to $1000, Bredls down to $200, Macs and Childreni also down to $200, sub adult Diamonds down to $350. Geckos of all descriptions at very cheap prices.

Good to see so many of the old faces there yesterday as well. Some of Australias best known herpers attended from all over the country. Great day.


----------



## FAY (May 3, 2009)

If anyone goes today, would you mind seeing if you can get some more pics of that cracker jungle???
I didn't have my camera....it also says on the same tank (hatchlings available) in case you are not sure which one I am talking about. It also has a blue 1st Place ribbon on top.
Does anyone know what won "Best in Show" ???

Thanks if you can do it.


----------



## Jungleland (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting pics and feedbacks everyone
anymore pics of sellers set-ups?
Good to hear that it was a success.
and yeah that's one HOT jungle.

Regards,

Joel


----------



## FAY (May 3, 2009)

If you can get along today, make sure you do. As bigguy said it is just fantastic. 
A lot of hard work as gone into it from Anthony Stimson and his crew and is a credit to them.


----------



## Smokey (May 3, 2009)

Were ther many albino darwins and bhps ? can you tell me what the lowest prices of these animals were.


thanks


----------



## -Matt- (May 3, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Were ther many albino darwins and bhps ? can you tell me what the lowest prices of these animals were.
> 
> 
> thanks


 
There were plenty of albino darwins but I dont know how many were selling...I just didnt quite have enough cash to buy one  Heaps of black-heads aswell...some very nice examples, I got a pair of WA black-heads that im very impressed with!

Oh and the hatchy darwins were 5k and the BHP's were various prices depending on what locality you were after.


----------



## Rocky (May 3, 2009)

I've left it too late.

Maybe next year.


----------



## JasonL (May 3, 2009)

Fantastic weekend, the Friday night dinner was great, the show was great and the BBQ was also great. There were mass crowds on Sat, and even some school groups going through on Friday. Great exposure to the general public for our hobby.. Well done Anthony.


----------



## brycehf (May 3, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Were ther many albino darwins and bhps ? can you tell me what the lowest prices of these animals were.
> 
> 
> thanks




The cheapest albino that i seen was $5000. There could have been cheaper but i wasnt looking for an albino.


----------



## JasonL (May 3, 2009)

Some "general" pics, their were plenty of people going through the front gates, plenty of people looking at getting something, sending some of the sellers into a state of derangement, and some of the entertainment at the BBQ included some Belly Dancers.


----------



## DDALDD (May 3, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> If anyone goes today, would you mind seeing if you can get some more pics of that cracker jungle???
> I didn't have my camera....it also says on the same tank (hatchlings available) in case you are not sure which one I am talking about. It also has a blue 1st Place ribbon on top.
> Does anyone know what won "Best in Show" ???
> 
> Thanks if you can do it.



I'm heading back there soon, I'll try if it's still around.


----------



## FAY (May 3, 2009)

Thanks DDALDD.


----------



## WomaPythons (May 3, 2009)

where was this reptile expo dose south aus get 1 of those


----------



## arbok (May 3, 2009)

had a great time and have lots of pictures to upload! was very nice finally putting a face to a name fay,

Paul


----------



## bkevo (May 3, 2009)

i believe tim did take out the top prize with his cracker of a jungle then i believe kel worly took 2nd with his stunning diamond.


----------



## DDALDD (May 3, 2009)

Here are pics of the Jungle, sorry my camera doesn't do it justice, a DSLR is being saved up for gradually. But after today's buys, it's even further away


----------



## FAY (May 3, 2009)

Thanks heaps DDALDD!!!
That animal is just amazing!!!


----------



## jdonly1 (May 3, 2009)

Wow what a rippa


----------



## DDALDD (May 3, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Thanks heaps DDALDD!!!
> That animal is just amazing!!!



Agreed, stunning!


----------



## bump73 (May 3, 2009)

Just had to add a couple of pics of this guy/gal...Shingleback x eastern bluey, being a big fan of blueys it was great to see and hold this one

Ben


----------



## gpoleweski (May 3, 2009)

That is an amazing cross! Do want 

Also, awesome jungle, so defined.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 4, 2009)

Heres are some from throughout the wend.....

Anthony with the kids.



People with snakes to touch were everywhere.



Some of the crowds



Robo croc



Turtle tank setups


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 4, 2009)

More...


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 4, 2009)

More....

Nics winning white woma, compared to my tanami(3rd)



Frilly



Rankin the shingle tongue lizard



Rankin



Broad headed snake


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 4, 2009)

and the last lot....

John wrangling his very large scrubby



Bill Love...loving the aussie snakes.


----------



## FAY (May 4, 2009)

Anyone know who the judges were on the day???
Just curious...


----------



## Jason (May 4, 2009)

that shingle x blue is weird! noticed that some one was selling blues and blotchies but also blotchy x blues for an even greater price... shocked me to tell you the truth, that they wanted more for the hybrid.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 4, 2009)

That Single x Bluey is disgusting! What an insult to both species!


----------



## gpoleweski (May 4, 2009)

I think it's awesome to see what traits it got from each species. And hahaha! hawksberry reptiles I saw you taking that photo of the 3 blueys haha...Trying to get them poking their tounges at the same time?

Nothing's weird, just different.


----------



## salebrosus (May 4, 2009)

gpoleweski said:


> I think it's awesome to see what traits it got from each species. And hahaha! hawksberry reptiles I saw you taking that photo of the 3 blueys haha...Trying to get them poking their tounges at the same time?
> 
> Nothing's weird, just different.



And very unnatural. Poor bloody animal.


----------



## gpoleweski (May 4, 2009)

Hah, the shingle and the bluey weren't forced to breed.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 4, 2009)

so who was selling the WA milii? I am just curious if they had females I would really love to get a hold on one. also, that shingleback x bluey looks weird, I thought having one of each would be bad enough but I cross, that comes with both of them in one.... YUK.... blueys and shinglebacks.... thanks.


----------



## Aslan (May 4, 2009)

Not sure if this is the correct thread, but here I go...

I have been to the Castle Hill Show for the last few years and have been to MOST of the other shows put on around NSW. This years Expo was without a doubt the best yet. The thing I really appreciated is that each year the organisers manage to improve. They improve the animals on display, the animals for sale and quite simply the overall experience of the Expo...

I thought the layout was fantastic this year, I was there all day Friday and all arvo Saturday and did not get to a point where I was overly crowded once. 

Well done Stimmo and the team.

I also think that the effort put in by the private sellers was fantastic, the setups looked fantastic, very professional. I particularly like the Rams' display, it was brilliant. Whilst these animals aren't specifically 'display' animals I think the display setups were a highlight for many people...


----------



## Grunter023 (May 4, 2009)

I am not 100% sure - but I think the W.A milii were on Neil Sonnerman's table.


----------



## Mudimans (May 4, 2009)

Just got back from our weekend in Sydney. Had a fantastic time at the expo on Saturday and also went to the BBQ following. Met a couple of nice people from this site and just had a generally great time. Thanks to the organisers for putting on a great show and dinner, and thanks to those who had displays-were some fantastic set-ups and beautiful animals. Took a load of photos-a select few to follow!


----------



## Mudimans (May 4, 2009)

Few more...


----------



## Mudimans (May 4, 2009)

Last ones...


----------



## melgalea (May 4, 2009)

anyone got any pics of all the big monitors.


----------



## spongebob (May 4, 2009)

Grunter023 said:


> I am not 100% sure - but I think the W.A milii were on Neil Sonnerman's table.



Yes they were. They caught my eye....and when I went back to have a second look they were gone


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 4, 2009)

gpoleweski said:


> I think it's awesome to see what traits it got from each species. And hahaha! hawksberry reptiles I saw you taking that photo of the 3 blueys haha...Trying to get them poking their tounges at the same time?


 

hahaha.......They just wouldnt behave for the camera...
I must have taken 15 pics and only one tongue!


----------



## hotdog85 (May 4, 2009)

*thorny devils*

does anyone know who breeds thorny devils that would have some for sale


----------



## gpoleweski (May 4, 2009)

hotdog85 said:


> does anyone know who breeds thorny devils that would have some for sale



Was wondering the same thing.

And haha, even the best of cameras don't help in times like that, lol...They were cute no matter what though.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 4, 2009)

hotdog85 said:


> does anyone know who breeds thorny devils that would have some for sale


 
Unless you have an ants nest of the one particular ant species the thorny devil eats in your backyard, you can't keep them.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 4, 2009)

Wow! There were a lot of beautiful animals there. Doesn't the perentie look a million dollars, he is just stunning. He has to be my favourite so far


----------



## -Peter (May 5, 2009)

Aslan said:


> Well done Stimmo and the team.



Very much like to echo this.


----------



## borntobnude (May 5, 2009)

YES it was a good show a bit crowded at times but living in sydney its what you get . I hope we get KEVIN dollars to spend again next year , going home with purchase's is so much fun8)


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 5, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Thanks for the comments Jase.All in all was a very good day,plenty of people turned up so the weekend should be should be even better.This years layout is great, full credit to Anthony and his team for getting all this together once again.
> 
> Heres a couple of pics of our table.


 hehe we were at your table and my partners auntys kid touched one of the displays i said ''didnt you see the sign! god mark will come over in a min and chop your fingers off '' for the rest of the day the little kid didnt touch any display cages


----------



## JasonL (May 5, 2009)

The crowded part was the best bit..it basically means the organisers make $$$$ and do it again next year.. The first expo at Darling Harbour lost big money, and it was touch and go whether it would be done again, it is good to see them packing the place, I don't think you could do much better with that amount of land, if they lost money this year pack it up and give it away.


----------



## JasonL (May 5, 2009)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> hehe we were at your table and my partners auntys kid touched one of the displays i said ''didnt you see the sign! god mark will come over in a min and chop your fingers off '' for the rest of the day the little kid didnt touch any display cages



Thats not funny, didn't you see the fingerless kids crying after Mark did chop their fingers off.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 5, 2009)

Yeah signs were of limited use.Quite a few people were demanding to be able to handle animals before purchase to which they were told no.Most understood and were ok with it but a few got upset.


----------



## No-two (May 5, 2009)

I didn't really get to enjoy it to the full extent, had other things to do over the w/e and my girlfriend doesn't like going to them for very long (after a walk around she reckons it's time to go) I completly missed a few things, but all I know is I want that winning woma, such an awesome snake, anyone know who bred it?


----------



## Mudimans (May 5, 2009)

No-two said:


> but all I know is I want that winning woma, such an awesome snake, anyone know who bred it?


 
I would also be interested to know who the breeder is. Was a stunning animal!!


----------



## gpoleweski (May 5, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Yeah signs were of limited use.Quite a few people were demanding to be able to handle animals before purchase to which they were told no.Most understood and were ok with it but a few got upset.



Hehe, I thought that when I asked, but I had flashed my money at the seller so they knew I was really serious and got to hold him.



No-two said:


> I didn't really get to enjoy it to the full extent, had other things to do over the w/e and my girlfriend doesn't like going to them for very long (after a walk around she reckons it's time to go)



Lol, whipped


----------



## Chris1 (May 5, 2009)

oooh, i really really want those diamonds,...!!!! (from page 1,..)


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 5, 2009)

JasonL said:


> The crowded part was the best bit..it basically means the organisers make $$$$ and do it again next year.. The first expo at Darling Harbour lost big money, and it was touch and go whether it would be done again, it is good to see them packing the place, I don't think you could do much better with that amount of land, if they lost money this year pack it up and give it away.


 

So does it happen on the same weekend every year or could next year be a different date???? We're already planning our next trip down hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## DDALDD (May 5, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Yeah signs were of limited use.Quite a few people were demanding to be able to handle animals before purchase to which they were told no.Most understood and were ok with it but a few got upset.




I saw a few breeders allow their animals to be handled on Friday. I think that by Sunday when I returned they were a little more firm with the rules.

Great show, kudos to all involved with bringing it to fruition.


----------



## JasonL (May 5, 2009)

mrsshep77 said:


> So does it happen on the same weekend every year or could next year be a different date???? We're already planning our next trip down hahahaha!!!!!



It has been that weekend previously, but nothing definate I guess... they usually have something solid 6 months out though.... that weekend happens to be Anthony's birthday...what a way to celebrate it eh? organise a bash with 10,000 odd people and work like a demon for weeks before and after sorting it all out.


----------



## SnakePower (May 5, 2009)

Well the expo was absolutely packed and as a result definitely a success for the organisers. A lot of credit to Anthony Stimson for getting this event once again to be an even bigger and better one than the previous year.

Here is a pic of our display that I took before all the crowds came in and the doors opened.






There were some really cool displays and awesome animals at the show, as anyone that attended would know. Without a doubt the best expo seen to date in Australia, and it seems that every year the animals just keep on getting better and better which is great to see! 

We had a great time, except for having to spend 5 to 6 hours in the car everyday driving back and forth from the event.

Also, unfortunately we lost several animals to theft during the high traffic times. With just too many people to be able to watch and talk to everyone at the same time. It is sad and very disappointing to find that people can be so low as to steal from breeders that have gone out of their way, having payed the very high cost of breeders booths this year, all to help towards the success of the show and everyone's enjoyment. Just so sad to have an ending to the weekend, realising that several animals had been taken.  

All over experience was good though, great to meet others and put more faces to names. I can say that we will definitely be there in some way to support the event in the future!

Zac.


----------



## JasonL (May 5, 2009)

Gee thats not much chop Zac, but it's always around.. did they have to go to much effort to get them, or were they just lifted from the table ie; are your containers lockable?


----------



## Sel (May 5, 2009)

SnakePower said:


> Well the expo was absolutely packed and as a result definitely a success for the organisers. A lot of credit to Anthony Stimson for getting this event once again to be an even bigger and better one than the previous year.
> 
> Here is a pic of our display that I took before all the crowds came in and the doors opened.
> 
> ...



That is disgusting!!! Very sad that people can do that..
I remember your display but probably didnt look close up as it was very packed in there

Maybe next year you can have someone else there just to keep watch of the snakes while you are busy


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 5, 2009)

That's pretty low, what got taken?
A mate told me that you haggled pretty hard for those display cages..lol.  Next year you'll have to add locks.
I'm devastated I did not get there this year due to other commitments, the display looks awesome! Did you sell much?
Really like the look of Ram's store as well, those cylinder displays are funky!!!
Cheers...



SnakePower said:


> Well the expo was absolutely packed and as a result definitely a success for the organisers. A lot of credit to Anthony Stimson for getting this event once again to be an even bigger and better one than the previous year.
> 
> Here is a pic of our display that I took before all the crowds came in and the doors opened.
> 
> ...


----------



## gpoleweski (May 5, 2009)

JasonL said:


> It has been that weekend previously, but nothing definate I guess... they usually have something solid 6 months out though.... that weekend happens to be Anthony's birthday...what a way to celebrate it eh? organise a bash with 10,000 odd people and work like a demon for weeks before and after sorting it all out.



:O! Really!? I feel bad now for not knowing who he was at the time and only seeing pics of him after.




SnakePower said:


> Well the expo was absolutely packed and as a result definitely a success for the organisers. A lot of credit to Anthony Stimson for getting this event once again to be an even bigger and better one than the previous year.
> 
> Here is a pic of our display that I took before all the crowds came in and the doors opened.
> 
> ...



Absolute pigs of people. You work hard for the snakes and that's just not fair.
On another note, nice setup.


----------



## Jonny (May 5, 2009)

No-two said:


> but all I know is I want that winning woma, such an awesome snake, anyone know who bred it?



Nick from Nowra Wildlife Park. The guy who provided Big John the croc.


----------



## SnakePower (May 5, 2009)

Hey guys, Thanks for the compliments... we worked hard to make things look as good as possible. 

Scott, Yes those acrylic units are not cheap and although I did try to haggle a bit, they certainly still cost a pretty penny, and I am sure that the supplier still made his money on them.

Yeah pretty shocking really, although there are always all types of people everywhere you go. Got to take the good with the bad I guess.

The acrylic displays were unable to be opened they were securely locked with individual pad locks and not cheap ones either! The problem was we had animals in tubs near the sides and found a lot of people picked the tubs up to check out animals that weren't in the display units. They couldn't touch the animals but could pick the tubs up for a good look which I didn't really mind, except it gets hard to watch them all when you have dozens of people in front of you. Some decided rather than put them back down again they would take them for a walk instead.

We lost a couple of nice animals, I won't go into too much details but they weren't cheapies. We did also manage a few animals on special to go walking with the crowd, but they didn't bother me too much as they were pretty much standard type stock, but that doesn't make it any lesser poor form.

I also believe that Nick took out the prizes on a few different catagories, one of which was second place in the Diamonds which was one of ours from a couple of seasons ago. He must have been happy, as he came and bought another one!


----------



## mike83 (May 5, 2009)

suxs that ppl would stoop so low to steel snakes from u at the expo lets hope thay get bitten by those snakes and dont want to handle them hahahha 

i had a great day at the expo on sat only just starting to get into snakes so still abit scared atm hahha but sometime soon i may get a snake 

thinking about a bearded dragon really like them


----------



## feathers (May 5, 2009)

Thank YOu so much for those pics. The geckos were mine and I have no fantastic phots of them like that. I am so grateful to you for posting them so I now have some great pics of my own geckos. Thanks


----------



## cmclean (May 5, 2009)

If they were 2 WA Goldfields thick tails, Feathers, they were sold by us at Sonnemann Snakes. We have a very good line of WA Underwoodisaurus we are developing as well as other locales. Imported some a while ago from WA at some expense.
Will have some hatchies for sale at the next Expo everyone.


----------



## feathers (May 5, 2009)

Sorry to be confusing but I hadn't read all the way through before I got excited at seeing my animals. Mine were the golden tail, the robusta, and the cilliaris on display in the container, as well as the other grey form cilliaris. Thanks again for the photos.


----------



## Jungleland (May 5, 2009)

Excellent work, Zac I like the set-up, sorry to hear about them low lifesAnymore set-up pics from others??

Joel


----------



## Australis (May 5, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> What an insult to both species!



Agreed.

Whats the story behind this skink anyways?


----------



## gpoleweski (May 5, 2009)

The shingleXbluey was cooL!

And an Albino Olive...Hrm...Is it possible to breed to normal olive's and there being the chane of an olive in the pack?


----------



## fidzy (May 5, 2009)

gpoleweski said:


> The shingleXbluey was cooL!
> 
> And an Albino Olive...Hrm...Is it possible to breed to normal olive's and there being the chane of an olive in the pack?



you need to have one of the olives het for albinism


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 5, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> I would also be interested to know who the breeder is. Was a stunning animal!!


 
Nick from Nowra ( he was selling animals at the doolittle farm breeder booth) (who brought the croc) is breeding them. He reckons that the one he didn't enter was even whiter but didn't have the straight banding (purely for judging purposes). They are from sandfire parents from memory.


----------



## gpoleweski (May 5, 2009)

Lol...I'm so noob, I've heard the term 'het' and 'morph' and things like that and aren't even sure of what they mean...I mean...Basic idea but yeah. 

And just one pic for now.


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 5, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> those scaless Adders are creepy...


 
Can anyone tell me how they breed out the scales? have the crossed them with something, is it s genetic muttuaion (I have seen pics of half scaleless) or are they completely man made by removing a gene?


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 5, 2009)

You I think your experience of something is tainted by perception or you situation.

2 years ago I went to the expo for the first time, before I had my licence and first snake. I couldn't do anything but look and had only experienced other bigger shows like the motor show. As such I didn't really enjoy myself. I said I wouldn't go to the next because of my experience the previous year. So I didn't go last year.

Now thjat I have obtained my 2nd snake and am setting up for a new enclosure I was ready and willing to spend some cash on accessories. BEcause I was a little more knowledgable about what I was doing and what to expect I enojyed this year's show more. Perhaps it was because the show and setup was better than last time but perhaps because what I was experiencing was more meaningful to me. I had a purpose for being there other than just having an idle look around.

I enjoyed the show immensely wish I was looking for another snake as there were some stunners. I would have like to buy a frog but don't have my amphibian licence yet, maybe by next year. 

I swear the show put on by the aborginal was the exact same as last time I was there though.

There seemed to be more people selling stock this time. Didn't see any lizards for sale though, did I miss that? Good to see lots of choice for accessaries as well. 

I'll be making sure my wallet is full and expecting to be emptied next year.

To the organisers - great show...thanks.


----------



## snakes_666 (May 5, 2009)

Just a couple of pics


----------



## JasonL (May 5, 2009)

Jackrabbit said:


> Can anyone tell me how they breed out the scales? have the crossed them with something, is it s genetic muttuaion (I have seen pics of half scaleless) or are they completely man made by removing a gene?



yes, it's genetic


----------



## gpoleweski (May 5, 2009)

There were quite alot of lizzies just at the far end around...Ramsayi's display I think it was.


----------



## moreliainsanity (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the organisers and participants for making it a great week-end.

Leigh


----------



## chondrogreen (May 6, 2009)

gpoleweski said:


> And an Albino Olive... Is it possible to breed to normal olive's and there being the chane of an olive in the pack?


 
You will get 100% Olives regardless of parents genetics


----------



## gpoleweski (May 6, 2009)

Then how did the Albino come around...What is a het?


----------



## Mudimans (May 6, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> You will get 100% Olives regardless of parents genetics


 
Agreed! :lol:


----------



## gpoleweski (May 6, 2009)

Ahhh...I know what het means now! Damn aussies and shortening words! 

Ok, that all makes sense to me now...Woo for Biology.

So how much to het albinos cost...And how do you know if they are?...From past breedings?


----------

